# Middle name for Maddie



## babypumpkin

Hi ladies, we have decided our baby girl will be called Maddie, but can't agree on any middle name. Please give me some suggestions?! Thanks xx


----------



## MC2

Isn't this the hardest thing in the world? Hah. :) 
I'm trying to look for a girl name because I have a boy name down. Maybe a family name could be a middle name for your baby?


----------



## babypumpkin

I know its so hard! A family name would be nice but nothing sounds 'right'. I would just not give her one but my son has one so I feel she should too! Good luck In finding your name! X


----------



## MC2

I have two daughters. I picked family names that really meant something to me. 
But if this new baby (we haven't found out the sex yet) is a girl I have no names left for this kid..haha...I feel bad. My daughters middle names are Josephine & Lucita.
I didn't think we were having any more kids but here I am. 

I've looked at 100's of websites and I just can't seem to find that name that "clicks".

I thought of Mina, Mila, Mia, Cecilia.... but nothing makes me happy. 

If I'm carrying a girl... it's going to go without a name for a while. hah.


----------



## Eleanor ace

My little cousins name is Madeleine (Maddie) Beth which I think goes really nicely :). 
I also like 
Maddie Grace,
Maddie Rose
Maddie Lark


----------



## MC2

Maddie Rose is adorable. :) 

But so is Lark & Grace! 

I gave my kids so many names so if they don't like one the can pick and chose.


----------



## JJKCB

Is it just Maddie or Madeline etc...?


----------



## musicjunkiee

i think maddie alex has a nice ring


----------



## babypumpkin

Thanks for the suggestions they are all beautiful :) JJKCB it will just be Maddie :) xx


----------



## Lucy139

Maddie alexa
Maddie Marie 
Maddie Sophia 
Maddie Louise 
Maddie Caitlin 
Maddie Elizabeth 
Maddie grace
Maddie rose 
Maddie Amelia 
Maddie Olivia 
Maddie elana 
Maddie Ella 
Maddie Jayne 
Maddie Jessica 
Maddie aurora 
Maddie Kate 
Maddie Isabel 
Maddie Isabella 
Xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Maddie Sofia/Sophia
Maddie Eveline
Maddie Marie
Maddie Joy
Maddie May
Maddie Beth
Maddie Aeryn/Erin
Maddie Elizabeth


----------



## Lucy139

Maddie Elise 
Maddie Alyssa 
X


----------



## Cheska

I love pp suggestion of maddie Beth


----------

